# التبنى ..... والكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

إن تقديم الأبناء للتبني قد يكون خياراً دالاً على المحبة من جانب الأهل الذين لا يتمكنون من العناية بأطفالهم لأسباب معينة. وقد يكون إستجابة الصلاة للكثير من الأزواج الذين لم يتمكنوا من الإنجاب. فالتبني بالنسبة للبعض هو دعوة لزيادة تأثيرهم كوالدين عن طريق زيادة تنمية العائلة عدديا بضم أطفال لم ينجبوهم بالجسد. نجد الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن التبني بطريقة جيدة.

يخبرنا سفر الخروج قصة إمرأة عبرانية تدعى يوكابد أنجبت إبناً في وقت كان فرعون فيه قد أصدر أمراً بقتل جميع مواليد العبرانيين من الذكور. (خروج 1: 15-22). أخذت يوكابد سلة ووضعت فيها موادا عازلة ضد الماء. ثم وضعت الطفل بها وتركته في النهر. رأت إحدى بنات فرعون السلة وأخذت الطفل منها. ثم تبنت الطفل ليصبح عضواً في العائلة المالكة وأطلقت عليه إسم موسى. كبر موسى ليصبح خادما أميناً مباركاً لله. (خروج 2: 1-10)

في سفر إستير نجد فتاة جميلة تدعى إستير نبناها إبن عنها بعد موت والديها، ثم أصبحت ملكة واستخدمها الله ليخلص شعب اليهود. وفي العهد الجديد نجد أن الرب يسوع قد حبل به من الروح القدس، ليس من زرع رجل (متى 1: 18). ثم "تبناه" يوسف زوج أمه مريم وربّاه كإبنه.

عندما نسلم قلوبنا للرب واثقين ومؤمنين فيه وحده للخلاص، يقول الله أننا حينها نصبح جزء من عائلته. هذا ليس عن طريق التناسل بالطريقة البشرية الطبيعية ولكن بالتبني. "إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب" (رومية 8: 15). وبالمثل فإن ضم شخص إلى العائلة عن طريق التبني هو أمر يتم بناء على الإختيار ومن منبع المحبة. "إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته" (أفسس 1: 5). فكما يتبني الله الذين يقبلون المسيح إلى عائلته الروحية، كذلك علينا أن ننظر مصلين إلى أمر تبني الأطفال في عائلاتنا الجسدية.

من الواضح أن التبني – سواء بالمعنى الجسدي أو المعنى الروحي – ينظر إليه برضى في الكتاب المقدس. فإن كل من الذين يتم تبنيهم والذين يتبنونهم ينالون بركة عظيمة وإمتياز يمثله قبولنا بالتبني في عائلة الله.
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

من الواضح أن التبني – سواء بالمعنى الجسدي أو المعنى الروحي – ينظر إليه برضى في الكتاب المقدس. فإن كل من الذين يتم تبنيهم والذين يتبنونهم ينالون بركة عظيمة وإمتياز يمثله قبولنا بالتبني في عائلة الله.




موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* مرور جميل جدا ومميز

ربنا معاكم

شكرا  جدا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى ميرسى اوى على الموضوع دة


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرور جميل جدا ومميز

العدرا تباركك

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

malak_adel_4 قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى ميرسى اوى على الموضوع دة


مرور  رااااائع   جد

ربنا معاكم

شكرا جدا​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يكفي أن موسى النبي تبنته إحدى بنات فرعون
فالتبني شيء رائع و بنم عن محبة و رعاية كبيرة


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرب يباركم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا

للمرو الغااااالى

والتعليق الجميل​*


----------

